# Problems post spay



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poor baby- it does take a few days for them to get over the trauma.
I don't remember the spay, but it took Teaka almost 6 days to poop after her recent dental - sometimes the sedative that they give them makes their bowels relax and they completely empty out while they are under and it can take a while for it to reach the exit again. It was about 30 seconds after I got off the phone with the vet arranging to bring her in for films the next day that she finally pooped lol!
Given that she has eaten and peed once, I would not be too worried- it may have hurt when she squated so she is waiting as long as she possibly can.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Make sure she stays hydrated. On humans this is a major surgery, dogs normally perk up and try to be as active as they were about a week later. Cairo was fine two days after his neuter. Just keep an eye on the incision site for any redness or signs of infection.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

As long as her incision looks ok, not red or open she's probably just fine! Remember, just like a human, they have to move the abdominal muscles out of the way, so she will be a little painful for a few days! Her BMs should be okay in a few days too! Poor baby...hug her!


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

The anesthesia slows down digestion. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shizuka (Oct 15, 2013)

*My toy poodle peed and pooped this morning!*

Hello all,

Thank you for the response!
My toy poodle peed again this morning (24 hours after last time though) and pooped (48 hours after spayed) after breakfast.
I feel very relieved now for one part.

For the other part, I have to deal with her psychological issue!

I just have her for a month; however, due to her age (6 month old), I am advised to have her spayed in no time.

I am not sure if she somehow hates me or what...now she is still wearing the uncomfortable e-collar. 

It seems that she is scared by me.
Whenever I go close her, she will try to hide in her bed.
She is not coming when called (not all the time before spaying either).

However, at least before when I showed her the meal, she came for food.
Now she just stays in her bed and refuses to come out.
I am afraid that she doesn't have enough nutrition to recover so I force her by pulling her out of her bed (which may let her hates me even more).
She eats after I pull her out though.

Being just a pet owner for a month, I feel quite frustrated now!
I hope I know how to speak dog language to communicate with her better.

Thanks all for the response and support!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds to me as if she is in pain. Vets vary in how much pain relief they recommend - on the one hand, no one wants a dog to suffer unnecessarily, on the other, a certain amount of discomfort discourages mad rushing around that might impede recovery. I'd talk to your vet about analgesics - if she isn't even interested in food, she probably hurts a lot. Meanwhile I'd prepare something smelly and irresistible with plenty of liquid - like chicken - and feed her in her bed.


----------



## shizuka (Oct 15, 2013)

Another weird behavior for my dog post spay...
Frequently, she is like she got electrical shot. 
She will run in a rush and do crazy scratching with her back leg.
And then she will lie down on her bed.
She does this even when during meal time.

Besides, I am a bit sad that I try so hard to call her for meals (with food in my hand).
She will not come out.
However, as soon as my brother comes home, my dog will come out of her bed and do a happy greeting.

So I am not sure if she really feels pain or she doesn't treat me as her leader.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

uh oh. it sounds like she knows you took her to the vet and it hurt. yes, i know some will throw stones at me for saying that. but in the past my dog has several times expressed his disappointment with me: he avoided me after his coat was cut down the first time. he wouldn't come near me after blood was drawn at the vet's, etc. (on the other hand, the second time it happened, i remained in the room and held his chin and told him how good he was, and it was fine after that.) 

so maybe try something like hand feeding her bit by bit, so she identifies you with something definitely good. and finish off with a treat she really likes.


----------



## shizuka (Oct 15, 2013)

patk said:


> uh oh. it sounds like she knows you took her to the vet and it hurt. yes, i know some will throw stones at me for saying that. but in the past my dog has several times expressed his disappointment with me: he avoided me after his coat was cut down the first time. he wouldn't come near me after blood was drawn at the vet's, etc. (on the other hand, the second time it happened, i remained in the room and held his chin and told him how good he was, and it was fine after that.)
> 
> so maybe try something like hand feeding her bit by bit, so she identifies you with something definitely good. and finish off with a treat she really likes.


Thanks! Actually to prevent her from eating too fast after surgery, I have been feeding her by hand, one by one.
That's also why it is frustrating for me.
I read some articles..and may try to "ignore" and "attend to" her for a while....
Maybe she will know I am the leader? 

So lost now....I got angry too (but not in front of her).
I also have the thought to give up on her.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

ignore and just going about your previous normal routine may work. maybe the special treatment is just confirming to her that the way she is acting is expected and approved. that happens, too, depending on the dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

All the behaviours you describe indicate pain - especially the sudden jolt and scratching. When your brother comes home, the sudden excitement briefly overcomes the discomfort. I would stop worrying about whether she sees you as her leader, or is cross with you, or any of that and sort out suitable pain relief ASAP. I suspect you will see an immediate improvement!


----------



## shizuka (Oct 15, 2013)

fjm said:


> All the behaviours you describe indicate pain - especially the sudden jolt and scratching. When your brother comes home, the sudden excitement briefly overcomes the discomfort. I would stop worrying about whether she sees you as her leader, or is cross with you, or any of that and sort out suitable pain relief ASAP. I suspect you will see an immediate improvement!


Thank you for the response. I feel I have more energy to take care of her!
I was down a little bit...since I always have to drag her out of her bed and I was afraid it would make her to "hate" me more. 
I will try to stay calm and see what goes.

Thanks!!


----------

